# What is this?



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I know they are not the clearist pics. The fish wont stay still. But it sort of looks like mold on a fish. I have never seen this on a saltwater fish and want to know what it is. He eats fine doesnt seem tobother him yet. The water parameters are has follows; Ammonia-0,nitrite-0,nitrate-10,phosphate-.1, calcuim-480,salinity-1.024.


----------



## dave12678 (Jan 24, 2007)

Could it be some sort of ich? Or another fish nipping at the tang?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Not marine ich. Ich is characterized by miniscule white dots. The fish would have appear to have been sprinkled with flour.


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I know I know nothing about salt water but this looks like a really deep bruise or a cut from something. Maybe an abrasion from a really hard run with something rough and solid. The coloring looks just like a bruise and the description makes it sounds like it could almost be a scabbed although I don't know if fish can form such a thing. Also, maybe the scales were removed there from a similar incident and the "mold" is the skin protecting it until the scales can be repaired, if it has scales of course. 

I see this on trout that have been kept in raceways for 6-8 months and every once in a while you see a brownish spot that turns out to be an injury from jumping and hitting the side of the raceways or the water inlet. In the overcrowded raceways it is not a good sign because they don't ever treat injuries. 

Hopefully, if it is an actual injury you can treat it to prevent any infections or to keep it from getting worse.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

its does look like that could be it fish4all. when i looked at him closer he looked all scratched up. he has had ich and i have seen him trying to scratch it off. so it may very well be a sore.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

i would put some stress coat in the tank just a little bit and see if that helps. Mine gets some of that sometimes and that is just cause he is fast and sometimes scrappes on rocks when he takes off.


----------

